# SWARE Show 2014?



## Coal (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi all, sorry if this is answered somewhere but I couldn't see it.

I understand that the SWARE show often takes place either in Newport or in Chepstow, and according to this site it's supposed to be in Newport this year, but there is no confirmed date?

Just wondering if it is indeed on and if so when as I'd love to go


----------



## ukgeckos (Apr 11, 2007)

I believe sware is no longer going ahead unfortunately!


----------



## Demonlude (Feb 17, 2009)

I can confirm that there will be no more SWARE shows in future.


----------



## Coal (Aug 14, 2013)

Aww, that's a shame, it was the only one less than two hours drive from me!


----------

